# Old School 1992 Sony XM-6020 Amp Amplifier Made In Japan Good Condition



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School 1992 Sony XM 6020 Amp Amplifier Made in Japan Good Condition | eBay


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

I like.


----------

